# Off grid West Virginia area?? Close state maybe?



## Jon Whitaker (Jan 31, 2012)

does anyone know of a commune or community living off the land, in the bush, off grid, wilderness survival type stuff around WV? looked around and replied to some post but none im my area. Dont mind hitching to a place or state thats close to meet up and start. Any people interested maybe? If so lets swap ideas and start planning! Hope theres people out there ready for an adventure!


----------



## Jon Whitaker (Jan 31, 2012)

May have found a few places. I'll post what comes up for anyone interested!


----------



## dprogram (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm curious as to what ya find


----------

